# I just booked my mommy makeover!!



## yajaira

hey just booked my mommy makeover! Since I definitely dont need anymore kids now is the time to do it. I wil post some before and after pics after the surgery!  Anyone else getting a MM?


----------



## pukasonqo

yajaira said:


> hey just booked my mommy makeover! Since I definitely dont need anymore kids now is the time to do it. I wil post some before and after pics after the surgery!  Anyone else getting a MM?




what is a"mommy makeover"?


----------



## yajaira

are you being sarcastic?


----------



## littlerock

I don't know what a mommy make over is either.. Is this a common thing? Is it a tummy tuck?


----------



## AECornell

I'd like to know, too. New boobs? Tummy tuck? Vaginal rejuvenation? Being totally serious here.


----------



## Corza

My friend had it: Breast Augmentation (in any way) + Abdominoplasty. She looks amazing at 45! All the best to you, yajaira [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

yajaira said:


> are you being sarcastic?




As you can see not everyone knows what this is. I doubt poster was being sarcastic.


Mommy makeover is a body makeover. Boobs, stomach, thighs, butt, etc. if I'm not mistaking you can chose what you want/need to get done.


----------



## AECornell

All I can afford for a mommy makeover is a new haircut and highlights [emoji57]

Plus I'm sure I'll be ruining this body at least one more time.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

AECornell said:


> All I can afford for a mommy makeover is a new haircut and highlights [emoji57]
> 
> Plus I'm sure I'll be ruining this body at least one more time.




[emoji23] that works, too!


----------



## slang

I have no idea what a mommy makeover is either. Can't wait to see your before and after pics.

GL with the surgery!


----------



## yajaira

Im getting full tummy tuck with muscle repair (dr says my muscles separated during my pregnancies and never returned back to their original location),  also breast lift with new implants silicone 2nd degree lift  

If anyone is in la jolla i can definitely recommend a dr


----------



## sheanabelle

aecornell said:


> all i can afford for a mommy makeover is a new haircut and highlights [emoji57]
> 
> plus i'm sure i'll be ruining this body at least one more time.


----------



## Prettyvogue

yajaira said:


> Im getting full tummy tuck with muscle repair (dr says my muscles separated during my pregnancies and never returned back to their original location),  also breast lift with new implants silicone 2nd degree lift
> 
> If anyone is in la jolla i can definitely recommend a dr



Could you please provide some info on the abdominal muscle repair part of your surgery? I have the same issue with my muscles remaining separated after kids and I would like to look into fixing it. I am wondering how major the surgery is, downtime, how long to heal? That sort of thing, I would really appreciate any information you have!

Looking forward to your before and after pics, am sure you will look amazing!


----------



## anitalilac

Once my kids become CEOs, This is the first I will ask from them..


----------



## yajaira

Well, my surgeon basically said he was going to sew the two muscles back together  and that he would get rid of all th excess skin and fat and most of my stretch marks , that it would be at least two weeks To resume normal activities 

But you should go on a consultation with a ps board certified only go on the free ones that way if you dont like him at least you dont waste your money


----------



## littlerock

yajaira said:


> Im getting full tummy tuck with muscle repair (dr says my muscles separated during my pregnancies and never returned back to their original location),  also breast lift with new implants silicone 2nd degree lift
> 
> If anyone is in la jolla i can definitely recommend a dr



I'm definitely interested in this. Did you have a c-sec? My muscles separated quite a bit from my surgery and it's never been the same. It's awful. I'm inquiring after my next child, which will be our last.


----------



## yajaira

No c section but back to back pregnancies i looked pregnant b4 i ever got pregnant so i definitely need it


----------



## TacticalBlankie

Uhhh...slightly off topic but I'm really not familiar with child birth:is that a thing? Muscles not returning to their original positions? Does this happen often? Does it have health consequences?


----------



## Bag Fetish

yajaira said:


> Well, my surgeon basically said he was going to sew the two muscles back together  and that he would get rid of all th excess skin and fat and most of my stretch marks , that it would be at least two weeks To resume normal activities
> 
> 
> 
> But you should go on a consultation with a ps board certified only go on the free ones that way if you dont like him at least you dont waste your money




Two weeks to resume normal activities, you're going to be longer then that. 
You don't want to rush with this, because it will effect your out come/healing process. 
Take it easy!! 
I know everyone heals differently.. But please expect longer then two weeks.


----------



## yajaira

Oh definitely, i hired extra staff around the house for a month or so


----------



## yajaira

TacticalBlankie said:


> Uhhh...slightly off topic but I'm really not familiar with child birth:is that a thing? Muscles not returning to their original positions? Does this happen often? Does it have health consequences?



Yes its a thing , with every pregnancy it gets worse and worse and doesnt return without surgery , its harmeless just makes you ugly


----------



## yajaira

Ok tomorrow is my pre op, i will post an update and my pre op photos !!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Looking forward to following your journey. Wishing you a safe procedure and swift healing.


----------



## Mininana

yajaira said:


> Ok tomorrow is my pre op, i will post an update and my pre op photos !!




How did it go?


----------



## yajaira

It went well  it took about an hour just sighning my life away and it took me no more then 5 mins to pick my size 400cchp mentor silicone with 3rd degree lift im not looking forward to the scars at all, i scar horribly 
I will be sent home with a foley,electric leg compression,and drains that is going to suck! Im most excited about my tummy tuck. I look so thin but have this large floppy piece of meat hanging over my pants makes  no sense at all!! Did i mention that my stomach is completely purple! And the rest of me is normal white/tan color yes i am beyond excited for this!! Only two more weeks until my surgery!!!


----------



## Mininana

yajaira said:


> It went well  it took about an hour just sighning my life away and it took me no more then 5 mins to pick my size 400cchp mentor silicone with 3rd degree lift im not looking forward to the scars at all, i scar horribly
> I will be sent home with a foley,electric leg compression,and drains that is going to suck! Im most excited about my tummy tuck. I look so thin but have this large floppy piece of meat hanging over my pants makes  no sense at all!! Did i mention that my stomach is completely purple! And the rest of me is normal white/tan color yes i am beyond excited for this!! Only two more weeks until my surgery!!!




Good luck!! so to clarify this it's a BA, plus TT (full?) and lipo? Sounds VERY exciting


----------



## yajaira

Yep everything except lipo once im one year post op i will go back for some lipo on my back


----------



## Mininana

yajaira said:


> Yep everything except lipo once im one year post op i will go back for some lipo on my back




How old is your baby?  I'm one year post partum and I still have weight to lose 

So no lipo until next year? Just back? 

I need to research mommy makeovers!!


Can't wait to see before after pics


----------



## Meeka41

I would love to see the before and after pics as well.....and good luck with your upcoming surgery


----------



## yajaira

Im also one year post partum and im done with kids the surgeon  said i didn't need lipo but in a year i want to go back and do my back anyway


----------



## elle-mo

Congrats on your upcoming surgery, I just booked my tt as well. I was going to do the full Mommy Makeover but decided not to do the breast lift/augmentation, I'll revisit that once I do this surgery. The doctor is going to tighten up my ab muscles and fix a hernia that I got due to the past two pregnancies.  I had 2 c-sections so I have that 'apron' hanging around. 

I'm not sure if you have been on the 'Real Self' website, but I have found that extremely useful.

Good luck!


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

elle-mo said:


> I'm not sure if you have been on the 'Real Self' website, but I have found that extremely useful.



Yes, i agree. Real Self was very helpful to me as well. Especially the photos. You can see so many cases you know how to speak with surgeon when it finally comes to consultation visit. Highly recommend to everyone.


----------



## yajaira

Am i allowed to post frontal pictures of my boobs on here? I do not know how to photo shop


----------



## jellyv

yajaira said:


> Am i allowed to post frontal pictures of my boobs on here? I do not know how to photo shop




I think you shouldn't. This is a site accessible to all age groups.


----------



## yajaira

Ok bra pics it is but you wont be able to  see the scars, incisions 11 more days!!


----------



## Freckles1

Very excited for you!!!!


----------



## yajaira

Three more days!!!! Eek


----------



## yajaira

Tomorrow is the day


----------



## Meeka41

yajaira said:


> Tomorrow is the day




Good luck and hope you have a smooth recovery


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Good luck with the next procedure, OP! If you can try to post some pics that you are comfortable with and that will not get you in trouble.  

Can someone who has experienced this talk more about muscle separating? How can you tell? Is this one of those if you workout and your stomach never tones then you know?


----------



## redney

Good luck OP!


----------



## michellem

Good luck!!


----------



## princess621

Best ofluck! ! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## yajaira

Thank will report back tomorrow


----------



## Starlett309

How exciting! Good luck! I will do this one day. 
Can't wait to see before and after pics.


----------



## yajaira

Thank u all, off i go its 5@ here


----------



## yajaira

I did it im alive just in extreme pain and drugged up will post pics as soon as im feeling better


----------



## michellem

Here's to a quick recovery &#127863;


----------



## yajaira

Thank you im still foggy headed but in pain cant wait for this to be over


----------



## Mininana

wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## yajaira

Thank you im still foggy headed but in pain cant wait for this to be over


----------



## Freckles1

yajaira said:


> Thank you im still foggy headed but in pain cant wait for this to be over




It will be better soon. A few more days.


----------



## yajaira

This my seem dumb but how do you upload photos on here? Im on an Android


----------



## Freckles1

yajaira said:


> This my seem dumb but how do you upload photos on here? Im on an Android




Well I have an iPhone - up in the right hand corner there are 3 dots.. Click on the dots and you should see a blank page with a camera, photo and tweet sign. Hit the camera button to take a pic or hit the photo button to upload from your library. See if this helps!!


----------



## fabuleux

AECornell said:


> All I can afford for a mommy makeover is a new haircut and highlights [emoji57]
> 
> Plus I'm sure I'll be ruining this body at least one more time.



Haha this was the funniest answer! &#128540;&#128515;


----------



## TinksDelite

yang jung said:


> Hey, i am really very interested to see your after surgery pictures. Are  you going to do plastic surgery on all parts of your body and face at  the same time!! will it be wise !!



A mommy makeover is typically a tummy tuck, liposuction & breast (lift &/or augmentation)... nothing to do with your face.


----------



## Mininana

Any updates?


----------



## coconutsboston

Hope all is still going well! Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## NYCBelle

Totally doing this after done with kids. DH wants 3. I'm pregnant with my 2nd. Told him if he wants a 3rd then he's paying for my mommy makeover lol. I want the TT and brazilian butt lift. Boobs have held up well but we'll see after 3 but would totally do them as well. I'm a D now but I would get them down to a C


----------



## yajaira

My simple mind  still hasn't figured out how to upload pics to the forum  sorry you guys 
Tummy looks perfect scar is very thin and low it's still numb can't feel anything down there and have swelling that comes and goes
I love my implants although once the swelling went down I am disappointed in the size still better then what I had but wish I went bigger. My 3 Rd degree lift is looking good but I had a minor complication, wound seperation two of them on the same breast so now I have ugly scars where the seperation occurred. The actual lift scars look good they turned white except for the one under my breast those are hideous but you can't see it unless you lift my boob  
My body looks better then it did before I had kids. This was the best money I ever spent! I look great in clothes, I never noticed but all I ever whore was baggy shirts now everything is tight


----------



## Ericaecookie456

it sounds great,
I expect great result of you


----------



## coconutsboston

Glad to hear you're loving the results minus the wound separations.  Hope you're still feeling well!


----------



## mswendie

I've always wanted to go under the knife after this third and final baby. Kudos to all you moms out here who have gone through it, braved the pain and swelling, and finally enjoying the body they have now. 
*Just one question, what was the most challenging thing in the entire experience?*


----------



## Michele_818

All the best


----------



## yajaira

M


----------

